# Johnson outdoors acquires lakemaster brand



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I guess this means Lowrance will have some immediate disadvantages

:lol:


> *JOHNSON OUTDOORS ACQUIRES
> LAKEMASTER BRAND* _-Deal Includes Assets of Waypoint Technologies & _
> _ Pro Map Technologies_​
> Racine, Wisconsin, July 11, 2011....Johnson Outdoors Marine
> ...


----------

